# Any Updates on Sulawesi Shrimp?



## united natures (Jul 12, 2008)

A few years ago I read about the Sulawesi shrimps being introduced to the aquarium hobby. Back then it was extremely difficult to keep.

Has there been any updates since then? Has anyone successfully kept them for multiple generations? Especially in Canada? Really curious if there's been any breakthroughs in keeping them


----------



## Jeepcarpenter (Sep 29, 2018)

See them from time to time at ShrimpFever. Have wanted to keep them myself but still concentrating on my fire red cherries and crystal reds at the moment, but definite for the near future.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

Lot's of people keeping them and breeding many generations now. I actually have been struggling. I am on my 3rd attempt. I followed another breeders set-up now and I bought 15 Sulawesi from my LFS. I lost 9 within the first week, realizing the water at my LFS was around 230TDS, mine was around 130. I raised the TDS to 190-200 now and no losses. I have 6 shrimp now a month later and yesterday noticed one is berried!

I find with these shrimp, the simpler the better for set-up.

My first attempt I lost all mine over the course of 2 months, it was due to dragonstone from myy LFS which wasn't true dragonstone and raised my GH to like 15.

Second attempt I tried crushed coral, I started with a TDS of 120, but over a month I lost the shrimp and when I tested TDS it was 450 due to coral.

Now my tank is very simple:

Fluval flex 9 with carbon and sponge in filter.
RODI water remineralized to 190 TDS with Salty Shrimp 7.5
Seachem denitrate as substrate at 1" thickness.
1 Ceramic cave
a ball of flame moss
an air stone.

I have 3 sulawesi snails about 1" in size and 6 shrimp, all doing good so far. Will update in a few months.


----------



## united natures (Jul 12, 2008)

Seems like a lot of people can only get them to breed up to the 3rd generation. 

I see a lot of guides saying they are simple enough, just set the right parameters and DONE.

But I have yet to see someone successfully keep them for multiple generations.....

If it was so simple, why hasn't anyone kept a line of them going....? hmmm....


----------



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

Guy I bought mine from is on generation 10+. He bought them from someone who had multiple generations also.


----------



## united natures (Jul 12, 2008)

Cool, is he anywhere near GTA?


----------



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

He's in Barrie!


----------



## united natures (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks, I wonder if he is selling any... Anyways, please keep us updated on your Sulawesi tank. Really curious how it turns out!


----------

